
UVB-76 Shortwave Radio Station (“The Buzzer”) [audio] - movaxdx
http://relay.desync.com:8010/listen.pls
======
movaxdx
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UVB-76)

